# Just some 24 port eye candy.



## AMS-Pro (Feb 1, 2022)

I wanted to test uploading some pictures, so here's a handful of stuff I have in my stockpile that brings me joy.


----------



## Quiklearner (Feb 1, 2022)

Nice Chippage!


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 1, 2022)

Thank you. I was pleasantly surprised by them when I saw them myself. They came in a 2 pallet load of old equipment, which had some other boards in it that were even nicer. Well, what was on them anyways, a handful of vintage 4 socket MBs loaded with purple ceramic. I haven't pulled the heatsinks yet, but I figure they are either Intel 486, or Pentium 1, 24 in total.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 13, 2022)

Well... I decided to start pulling the heatsinks, and get a better look. I'm a little disappointed that they're not intel 486, but, Pentium 1 ceramics are still good. With 24 CPU from 6 boards, some silver finger RAM as well, I'm satisfied.

Edit* I'm including two more pictures. One picture is starting weight, other picture is final board weight after CPU, RAM, Heatsinks, and bars removed.

Edit edit* I'm adding 3 more pictures. Final weight totals of the good stuff.


----------

